# Lotsa spots!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought I loved my reds... but now I just want a whole herd of spots lol!! They are so much fun to take pictures of


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

And more....

































































Sorry for the picture overload


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Be sorry for nothing, keep them comin! GORGEOUS!!! I want that dapple buck SOOOO bad! Too bad we don't need another buck or he'd be heading this way for sure!! I agree with you 100%, a whole herd of spots would be wonderful!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a lot of people wanting that dapple buck lol. I was going to sell him, but now think I might keep him aroud to breed back to my solid red does then eventually sell him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous....absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are so cute!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So adorable and they look like fun!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

they are just way too cute!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

NO NO NO..don't be gettin rid of those solid red ones..i love the pics of them too lol..I have dairy goats but the pics of all your boers make me want some..you have a really nice looking herd and you take really good pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw they are so cute! I love the dappled color boers!


----------



## nmgirl (Jan 31, 2013)

oh em geee!!! They are so adorable!!! i love the spots!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So adorable!!!!! I'm really not too much of a fan of the traditional red-headed Boers, (I like the black headed ones alright) but those spotty ones of yours are heartbreakers!!!! I love your solid reds as well!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Dalmation goats! Those babies are so darn cute! I love their little short nose faces and their innocent expressions! 
I would love spotted kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful, dang, I am seeing spots before my eyes, LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks  I definately won't get rid of my reds, but I will have to breed them to my dappled buck lol. 
This is the first year I have had to REALLY look at my kids to tell them apart, we have 6 that all look so similar. They are all just about the same shade of red and about the same size.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

OOOOHHH. YAY! Please keep the dapple buck!! I want to watch him grow!!   Hehe.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That much consistency of spots is bad for your eyes Maggie dont cha know?
You need to send a few up this way They ARE gorgeus!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow yeah they are so cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, too funny. Spots seem to be a good thing. I am so partial to the boers  Just haven't went that route yet, but ,I sure love the ones I am seeing here on the goat spot.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So stinking cute! It's almost as if someone threw a paint bucket at them


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I want one! So cute


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol Lots O'Spots is my herd name!!!


----------



## miarenee (Feb 9, 2013)

Maggie said:


> Thanks  I definately won't get rid of my reds, but I will have to breed them to my dappled buck lol.
> This is the first year I have had to REALLY look at my kids to tell them apart, we have 6 that all look so similar. They are all just about the same shade of red and about the same size.


Are you selling any of the spotted doe kids? Id really love to purchase one if they are papered....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Holy SPOTS!!! They're absolutely gorgeous! <3 I want them all! Lol


----------

